
Ask HN: Will someone replace Sunrise calendar? - glennos
Sunrise calendar is being shutdown 31 August. It has some great features like:
- Easy OAuth integration with Google, TripIt, Trello, Asana, Todoist, etc.
- &#x27;Meet&#x27; which allows you to send people a meeting booking link with your realtime availability.
- Cross platform, works nicely on desktop, mobile and web.<p>Fantastical has been suggested, but it doesn&#x27;t do any of the three things above :( Anyone heard any whispers about a new company filling the gap?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.sunrise.am&#x2F;post&#x2F;144196642739&#x2F;its-almost-time-to-say-goodbye
======
hackney
Seems that MS taking it over last year was it's death knell. I assume Outlook
is not an option. It's as if MS took it over just to gut it. First I've heard
of it.. too bad. They have only been around since 2013.

~~~
glennos
Outlook unlikely to be a good option unfortunately, I just need a calendar for
Mac and Android.

It's a shame, I'd pay for it if they kept running it as a standalone product
and they might be able to use that as a channel to get me using their other
products over time... but alas, I will just stop using their product all
together.

------
lj3
Here's a curious question: was there a need for sunrise? Between iCal, google
calendar and Outlook, the calendaring market seems pretty full and perfectly
functional. Is there something I'm missing?

